# holy crap i kissed a girl



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

i was invited to a friend of a friend's party last night, nothing huge, but a bunch of people i didn't really know. it was pretty boring at first but it picked up as the night went on. well my girl friend decided to start giving me pointers on how to hit on girls and grabbed another girl that i didn't really know to give me more tips. as we're talking the other girl just grabs my hand and leads me into the bathroom and the next thing i know we're making out. i was really ****ing nervous since this would be my first kiss ever, but she seemed to enjoy it. i sure did. it didn't seem like we were in there for that long, but i think she was worried about being caught because her boyfriend was there. damn, i caused a girl to cheat. that's pretty crazy. she told my friend that she thought i was really cute. that's so awesome. i keep going back to it in my mind. i'm stoked right now.

:banana :evil :banana

i also met some new people while i was there, but right now it's all about the kiss

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, Salty :boogie :boogie :boogie!
You're going to have to keep you powers under control!

Geez, I wish I had that kind of training. :hide


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

seriously, i have absolutely no training! i had no idea wtf happened or what i was doing!!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

you dirty...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol wow... I bet that was unexpected, that girl's got guts
but glad you enjoyed it :banana


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I had an awesome first kiss too, and was a bit loopy for a few days after. It's something you'll never forget. :kiss


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

that sounds like an episode of one of those teenie dramas.. hehe... great job guy!!


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Heh, my first kiss happened pretty much the same way except it wasn't in a bathroom.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

:banana :evil :banana


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

thats the definition of awesome


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:banana


----------



## lalafield (Jun 3, 2006)

*kissing*

Kissing is weird, i randomly kissed a guy at a concert in march, no kissing for me since. Good luck with all your future smootching.
lora


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:clap Your the man!!!


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

That's really Great! Congat's! You Stud you!  

:clap :banana :clap


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Bravo Bravo, kissing a girl can lead to other things


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

piiiiimp!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Damn you stud!

I once spoke to a girl. :um


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

so technically she kissed you?


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah, she started it, but i think technically we both kissed each other. :kiss


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> so technically she kissed you?


I love it when a girl initiates the first move


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey! What about the girlfriend???


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah i wasn't sure if that phrasing would confuse. i have a couple girl friends, but no girlfriend. i won't cheat on my girlfriend whenever i do get one.


----------

